# Topics > Projects >  COMANOID, Multi-Contact Collaborative Humanoids in Aircraft Manufacturing, French National Center for Scientific Research (CNRS), Paris, France

## Airicist

vimeo.com/user48761907

facebook.com/CNRSNews

twitter.com/CNRS

----------


## Airicist

MCP - Compilation
February 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

COMANOID: Multi-contact Collaborative Humanoids in Aircraft Manufacturing

Published on Aug 22, 2019




> COMANOID investigates the deployment of robotic solutions in well-identified Airbus airliner assembly operations that are tedious for human workers and for which access is impossible for wheeled or rail-ported robotic platforms.
> 
> This video presents a demonstration of autonomous placement of a part inside the aircraft fuselage. The task is performed by TORO, the torque-controlled humanoid robot developed at DLR.
> 
> All the motions are autonomously executed, and rely on the generation of a suitable step trajectory and on the robust multi-contact balance of the robot in order to be able to reach the desired placement location for the part. The detection of the part feeder, the grasping and placement of the part and the detection of the goal location and possible contact points are vision-based processes based on localization of landmarks, model-based pose estimation, and detection of familiar features on a depth map.

----------

